# Matt Jones Orchestra - I'll Be Home For Christmas



## Mike Marino (Dec 16, 2020)

Love this guy's style of writing! 'Classic' studio orchestra sound and arrangement with such a wonderful vocal over the top of it all.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 16, 2020)

Really great stuff! I love orchestrations like this. Ideally I think they should have chosen a different singer, though. Fatai is good, but her indie-influenced style is just a little harsh for such a classic, warm arrangement.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 16, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> Really great stuff! I love orchestrations like this. Ideally I think they should have chosen a different singer, though. Fatai is good, but her indie-influenced style is just a little harsh for such a classic, warm arrangement.


Strangely I think the juxtaposition of the two is why I like it. But I do see your point!


----------

